# Has anyone shopped directly with Vitkac



## Lauren0404

I just placed an order for a Balenciaga bag through Poland's department store, Vitkac.com. Has anyone from the U.S. ever ordered from there? What should I expect to pay in taxes/duties? Any advice is much appreciated!


----------



## Etak14

Has any shopped directly with Vitkac the designer department store in Poland? I’ve been trying to find a Gucci Marmont card case that they’ve got on their website.
I’m struggling to find any up to date reviews for them.


----------



## EmilyM111

Not exactly what you are asking for but I bought from them in person in Warsaw (however ordered something online only via Farfetch). 
It's a fairly big, luxury department store and they have concessions of Celine, Balenciaga, Saint Laurent, Gucci and LV store inside. Not sure how good they are with returns etc. but it's a reliable place.


----------



## Etak14

Thanks that’s helpful, knowing it’s a real place that does sell the brands it advertises


----------



## zoezee

Yes! I have shopped from them in person and online. They are fantastic and are great with returns, too.


----------



## highend

I've shopped them several times through farfetch (as it's just better for me for various reasons).  Always a satisfactory experience.  They have a great selection of certain designers....often items you can't find elsewhere, so I wouldn't hesitate to order from them directly if for some reason the item wasn't available through their farfetch store.


----------



## eckw

Yes I ordered a Chloe Marcie from them via Farfetch. Very fast delivery but unfortunately the bag, while authentic, had a faulty strap clasp and wasn’t in the best condition (possibly a display model) so I returned it. Refund was very smooth and quick.


----------



## Monmix

Lauren0404 said:


> I just placed an order for a Balenciaga bag through Poland's department store, Vitkac.com. Has anyone from the U.S. ever ordered from there? What should I expect to pay in taxes/duties? Any advice is much appreciated!



Hello may I Ask?
Did you have to pay for tax and duties
I am going to place an order about 800$
Thank you


----------



## Monmix

Do you have to pay tax and duties for ship to US?


----------



## doni

Yes. I have bought a couple of times, always stuff that was sold out elsewhere. Best kept shopping secret in Internet. They are a reputable brick & mortar shop, so no worries.


----------



## ShadowSzn

I'm not having a very good first time experience with Vitkac. I placed an order almost a week ago and haven't heard anything at all from them. Sent emails to their customer service and haven't heard back. I've tried calling their online CS phone number numerous times and all I get is a busy tone. I order from European boutiques very frequently and have never had an experience like this. Most EU boutiques usually ship within 24 hrs to 48 hrs and have amazing communication with their customers.  I can understand if they are busy, but it would be nice to get a response to my email stating that.  If anyone knows how I can get in touch with a human at Vitkac I would be super grateful!


----------



## Monmix

ShadowSzn said:


> I'm not having a very good first time experience with Vitkac. I placed an order almost a week ago and haven't heard anything at all from them. Sent emails to their customer service and haven't heard back. I've tried calling their online CS phone number numerous times and all I get is a busy tone. I order from European boutiques very frequently and have never had an experience like this. Most EU boutiques usually ship within 24 hrs to 48 hrs and have amazing communication with their customers.  I can understand if they are busy, but it would be nice to get a response to my email stating that.  If anyone knows how I can get in touch with a human at Vitkac I would be super grateful!



Same to me. This is my second time purchase from vitkac.
The first time went so smoothe.
But this time I placed order on 6 Aug. Still nothing update at all. I called but no answer. They charged my credit alredy.
What a bad exprerience


----------



## sanamarina

Monmix said:


> Hello may I Ask?
> Did you have to pay for tax and duties
> I am going to place an order about 800$
> Thank you


Hi. I'm planning on ordering an item from Vitkac above $800 as well. Wondering, did you have to pay an additional duty tax? Their website says that it's already included in the price, but you never know. Thank you


----------



## EmilyM111

doni said:


> Yes. I have bought a couple of times, always stuff that was sold out elsewhere. Best kept shopping secret in Internet. They are a reputable brick & mortar shop, so no worries.


They still have old Celine and I’m talking Black Box bag. SA told me they found it at the back lol. I have also a 10% discount there (probably for stationary shopping) applicable even to Gucci.


----------



## Lauren0404

Hi All - I did not pay any taxes or duties separate from what I paid on their site


----------



## nmilewski

Hello all! This is the only forum I found about this website. I had a question - I was looking at the Kate belt bag, and was given a 10% off discount code. As I inputted that discount code and filled out my delivery information, I got an email saying my order was placed, but I never filled out any payment information. Any thoughts on this? Is this normal? Thank you!


----------



## TOpurselover

I posted already in the Saint Laurent forum but I’ve just ordered my first SL bag through Vitkac. I live in Canada so I hope if there’s any issue with the bag that I will be able to return it.

I’m praying it won’t be a fake (SL loulou small, black with gold hardware.


----------



## sanamarina

Seriously guys you need to stop that. No one is selling you fakes. 20 people said its a reputable website. When was the last time you've heard someone received a fake (unless they purchased from a shady website, or Ebay, etc.). Stop being so paranoid. One monkey said they got a fake on Ebay, and now all other monkeys think that every company is trying to sell them fakes.


----------



## scrubbyscrub94

I am about to order my small LouLou puffer from them as well, I wonder how they can make their prices lower? Love the 10% discount though ❤️


----------



## sanamarina

scrubbyscrub94 said:


> I am about to order my small LouLou puffer from them as well, I wonder how they can make their prices lower? Love the 10% discount though ❤


Because these bags cost retailers $300-400 to buy from manufacturers.


----------



## scrubbyscrub94

sanamarina said:


> Because these bags cost retailers $300-400 to buy from manufacturers.


Oh I see  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## scrubbyscrub94

scrubbyscrub94 said:


> I am about to order my small LouLou puffer from them as well, I wonder how they can make their prices lower? Love the 10% discount though ❤


Updat


scrubbyscrub94 said:


> I am about to order my small LouLou puffer from them as well, I wonder how they can make their prices lower? Love the 10% discount though ❤


Edit
It’s impossible to order from there! Every time I try to order it says “transaction not authorized”. I’ve spoken to my bank and credit company and they stated there’s no reason why it shouldn’t be going through  I don’t know what else to try. Has anyone had this issue before ?


----------



## strobe

Hey everyone, had a question about ordering from Vitkac - I just placed an order but they asked for my address details in reverse order from the US format, which is where I live, so the street comes before the house number (____ Ave 1234). I'm guessing this is the Polish format, just wondering if any other people had this and if their delivery went smoothly. Also it looks like duties are included so nothing to pay on arrival, but if anyone has had a different experience I'd love to know. Thank you!


----------



## mcdq

TOpurselover said:


> I posted already in the Saint Laurent forum but I’ve just ordered my first SL bag through Vitkac. I live in Canada so I hope if there’s any issue with the bag that I will be able to return it.
> 
> I’m praying it won’t be a fake (SL loulou small, black with gold hardware.


Hi there! Just wondering if you were charged any other fees when your order arrived? (Duties/taxes/etc). And how long did it take for you to get your order?

I’m hoping to make a purchase with them soon!


----------



## strobe

mcdq said:


> Hi there! Just wondering if you were charged any other fees when your order arrived? (Duties/taxes/etc). And how long did it take for you to get your order?
> 
> I’m hoping to make a purchase with them soon!


Hello, a late reply here but thought I could help answer your question! For the order I posted about previously, I am in the States and I did NOT get charged any additional fees or taxes. Also, the shipping was very quick, 2-3 days at most. It was a great experience for me! Let us know if you end up purchasing something, we would love to see!


----------



## lolakitten

I ordered my daughters grad dress from Vitkac. The prices were fantastic, much less than here. Shipping was quicker than they estimated (less than a week to Canada by DHL) and no duties or tax.
Plus it arrived beautifully packaged. I was impressed!


----------



## tere8

strobe said:


> Hey everyone, had a question about ordering from Vitkac - I just placed an order but they asked for my address details in reverse order from the US format, which is where I live, so the street comes before the house number (____ Ave 1234). I'm guessing this is the Polish format, just wondering if any other people had this and if their delivery went smoothly. Also it looks like duties are included so nothing to pay on arrival, but if anyone has had a different experience I'd love to know. Thank you!


I’m thinking to order a bag at their site. Just curious if your order was delivered smoothly and what you purchased.  Thank you


----------



## strobe

tere8 said:


> I’m thinking to order a bag at their site. Just curious if your order was delivered smoothly and what you purchased.  Thank you


I ordered a YSL sac de jour baby in black croc leather with silver hardware, and I had a great experience! I responded to a similar question to yours a few comments back, but they shipped promptly and my order arrived in 3 days or less. I also did not pay any additional fees at delivery (I'm in the US).


----------



## tere8

strobe said:


> I ordered a YSL sac de jour baby in black croc leather with silver hardware, and I had a great experience! I responded to a similar question to yours a few comments back, but they shipped promptly and my order arrived in 3 days or less. I also did not pay any additional fees at delivery (I'm in the US).


Thank you!


----------



## strobe

tere8 said:


> Thank you!


No problem! I had similar questions and doubts before ordering so I'm happy to help others in the same position.


----------



## ImAUnicorn

strobe said:


> Hey everyone, had a question about ordering from Vitkac - I just placed an order but they asked for my address details in reverse order from the US format, which is where I live, so the street comes before the house number (____ Ave 1234). I'm guessing this is the Polish format, just wondering if any other people had this and if their delivery went smoothly. Also it looks like duties are included so nothing to pay on arrival, but if anyone has had a different experience I'd love to know. Thank you!


Hi! I'm thinking about ordering from Vitkac. Did you use the polish format for address? Which company did you use for shipping? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ahswong

I ordered 2 bags from there and my package is held at customs and DHL is requesting for my SSN/ Tax ID info and personal information. Has this ever happened to anyone? I am based out in California. It makes me nervous having to give out my SSN/ Tax ID info. Thanks!


----------



## ahswong

strobe said:


> Hello, a late reply here but thought I could help answer your question! For the order I posted about previously, I am in the States and I did NOT get charged any additional fees or taxes. Also, the shipping was very quick, 2-3 days at most. It was a great experience for me! Let us know if you end up purchasing something, we would love to see!


Hi there- was your purchase over $2K and did DHL ask for your SSN/ Tax ID as well? Thanks!


----------



## sanamarina

It's not a DHL thing, it's the customs thing. All packages over $2000 or $2500 (don't remember the exact number, but you can google it), require formal clearance. Meaning the customs require your SSN or if you are a business a TAX ID to clear a package. Later you will receive a letter from CA Tax Department, they will ask you to pay a 9% tax on your purchase (sales tax). That's why I don't recommend ordering anything over $2000 from overseas unless you are ok paying additional taxes. Hope it helps.


----------



## sanamarina

ahswong said:


> Hi there- was your purchase over $2K and did DHL ask for your SSN/ Tax ID as well? Thanks!


It's not a DHL thing, it's the customs thing. All packages over $2000 or $2500 (don't remember the exact number, but you can google it), require formal clearance. Meaning the customs require your SSN or if you are a business a TAX ID to clear a package. Later you will receive a letter from CA Tax Department, they will ask you to pay a 9% tax on your purchase (sales tax). That's why I don't recommend ordering anything over $2000 from overseas unless you are ok paying additional taxes. Hope it helps.


----------



## ahswong

sanamarina said:


> It's not a DHL thing, it's the customs thing. All packages over $2000 or $2500 (don't remember the exact number, but you can google it), require formal clearance. Meaning the customs require your SSN or if you are a business a TAX ID to clear a package. Later you will receive a letter from CA Tax Department, they will ask you to pay a 9% tax on your purchase (sales tax). That's why I don't recommend ordering anything over $2000 from overseas unless you are ok paying additional taxes. Hope it helps.


Oh my. I had no idea. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## LionsAndTigersAndBears

I ordered a gift from Vitkac and cannot figure out how to return the item. The website says something about arranging for pickup of the item from my house. Can I just bring it to UPS to send back?

Hoping someone here has return experience you can share!!!


----------



## rn_1996

ahswong said:


> I ordered 2 bags from there and my package is held at customs and DHL is requesting for my SSN/ Tax ID info and personal information. Has this ever happened to anyone? I am based out in California. It makes me nervous having to give out my SSN/ Tax ID info. Thanks!


This happened to me last week too. I ordered 2 SL handbags(mini top handle Cassandra and Medium Envelope). UPS kept calling me, I was scared to give them my SSN. But when you look at Customs and Border Patrol website, it is stated that if the items cost less than 2500$ for personal use, it is processed as informal entry. But mine after 10% the cost was 3500$. They have to do the formal entry. That's why they needed the SSN. I contacted Vitkac about it, was told I shouldn't have to pay any to the govt.


----------



## ahswong

rn_1996 said:


> This happened to me last week too. I ordered 2 SL handbags(mini top handle Cassandra and Medium Envelope). UPS kept calling me, I was scared to give them my SSN. But when you look at Customs and Border Patrol website, it is stated that if the items cost less than 2500$ for personal use, it is processed as informal entry. But mine after 10% the cost was 3500$. They have to do the formal entry. That's why they needed the SSN. I contacted Vitkac about it, was told I shouldn't have to pay any to the govt.


Thanks for sharing. So I emailed DHL about sharing my SSN and they responded that my package already cleared and didn't take down my SSN.


----------



## ahswong

LionsAndTigersAndBears said:


> I ordered a gift from Vitkac and cannot figure out how to return the item. The website says something about arranging for pickup of the item from my house. Can I just bring it to UPS to send back?
> 
> Hoping someone here has return experience you can share!!!


What did you end up doing? I need to return a bag as well.


----------



## LionsAndTigersAndBears

ahswong said:


> What did you end up doing? I need to return a bag as well.


UPS showed up at my door to pick up the package. It looks like once you notify Vitkac of the intent to return, you print out the PDF, and UPS magically arrives at your door. I did contact Vitkac via Facebook and was told I could just bring the package to a UPS location.


----------



## TWStar92

Delete


----------

